# Hoyt Tribute?



## Kids Pastor (May 6, 2004)

Hello,
I am going to have to step back from my traditional bows this year and use a compound for the season due to a reoccurring shoulder issue.
I am interested in the Hoyt Tribute and was hoping I could get some feedback on the bow (good & bad) before I lay down some cash. Also, is $800.00 the going price? This was the price quoted to me from my local dealer.
Thanks


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

That's a fair price. Not the fastest bow you will ever shoot... in fact its down right slow. If I was set on a hoyt I'd look for a vantage LTD or Vantage Pro with XT 3000 limbs (better than on the tribute) with cam and half plus... pick up 20 FPS minimum. If you are old on accuwheels you can find a used Vantage LTD or Protec and save a bunch.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

excellent suggestions and personally i am '' old on accuwheels '' [74 and that is a typo i love ] . .peace


----------



## jsanford (Feb 20, 2013)

I bought a new Tribute in April and you were quoted a good price. At first it really killed my shoulder/upper arm for some reason, but I was able to resolve the problem by putting on a Hoyt Ortho grip. The grip is really made for the recurves, but will fit the Tribute riser with minimal sanding of the front edges.


----------



## DonMateo (Oct 26, 2012)

I have one and I kind of like it. I have a couple of carbon Matrix and a Protec. I would have to say I prefer the old Protec actually. For hunting I take my Matrix, for fun shooting I shoot the Protec. The tribute is a really nice Finger bow but the wall is really spongy. You have to get it right to the limit. Then it is fun. 
Anyway my two bobs worth.


----------



## screemnjay (Nov 2, 2008)

30 strand cables significantly firm up the wall if that is your preference. At 800.00 it's a good buy. Over a thousand? Consider a Barnsdale Classic X.



DonMateo said:


> I have one and I kind of like it. I have a couple of carbon Matrix and a Protec. I would have to say I prefer the old Protec actually. For hunting I take my Matrix, for fun shooting I shoot the Protec. The tribute is a really nice Finger bow but the wall is really spongy. You have to get it right to the limit. Then it is fun.
> Anyway my two bobs worth.


----------

